

It's the wizard, not the wand. - Jgrubb
http://ignoredbydinosaurs.com/2012/05/its-wizard-not-wand

======
phamilton
Ruby is free. PHP is free. A Les Paul costs a lot more than an Alvarez. It is
understandable to work with inferior tools if a better solution is not readily
available, but that is not the case.

